# Is it real British shorthair or mixed?



## Valeria456456 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi,guys how know is this cat British shorthair or mixed?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like, but no way of knowing without papers.


----------



## Valeria456456 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He definitely does have a rounded head with cheeky look, smallish ears, short stocky body and shortish thick tail, and this coat appears to be soft and plushy, but as _marie73_ said "without papers" (his registration in a proper cat fancy assoc. such as CFA (Cat Fanciers' Assoc.) or TICA (The International Cat Assoc.), there's no way of knowing for sure, so he would be considered a blue (or grey) Domestic Short Hair (DSH)
Here's a link where you can read up about BSHs and see some gorgeous photos of them: 





British Shorthair – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







cfa.org


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He sure is gorgeous, what's his name?


----------



## Valeria456456 (Apr 13, 2020)

@ catloverami - Thank you!


----------

